# SE Bikes - Santa Cruz Ride Out - August 15 2020



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 12, 2020)

Posted on May 20 2020 on SE Bikes Link

What happened when Dblocks, the Cycle Squad Maniaccs and Todd Lyons met up with the amazing NorCal bikelife scene in Santa Cruz? 

An amazing day on bikes! 

If you ever hear that a rideout may be headed your way in the future, DO NOT miss it! 

Who's gonna hit this year's Santa Cruz Rideout!? 

It's planned to go down on August, 15th. Be there or be square!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m there, tomorrow, working.
Beautiful part of the world.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 17, 2020)

I went for a while early morning but had to work so didn’t do the ride


----------

